# Completed Bowl



## Lou Currier (Oct 13, 2017)

I haven’t done too many bowls (3) so I recently applied the finish to this one. Mystery wood from club raffle finished with wipe on poly. 

C and C welcomed.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Oct 13, 2017)

Looks good, nice curve, wall thickness looks pretty even/ not too thick. Shiny finish, will the bottom get the same treatment ?? Nice to see you decorated the bottom !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Smitty (Oct 13, 2017)

Great work, Lou. I have no idea what kind of wood that is; but, it is beautiful. It does remind me of pecan for some reason.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2017)

That's a very nice bowl Lou! The way the grain runs reminds me of Cherry. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 13, 2017)

Fantastic! Your sanding skills are superior -- absolutely perfect! Great looking wood, to boot! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 13, 2017)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Looks good, nice curve, wall thickness looks pretty even/ not too thick. Shiny finish, will the bottom get the same treatment ?? Nice to see you decorated the bottom !



The bottom is finished the same but for some reason it didn't reflect the same in the picture. 



Smitty said:


> Great work, Lou. I have no idea what kind of wood that is; but, it is beautiful. It does remind me of pecan for some reason.





Tony said:


> That's a very nice bowl Lou! The way the grain runs reminds me of Cherry. Tony



I think pecan would be more likely as cherry is not common around here.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 13, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Fantastic! Your sanding skills are superior -- absolutely perfect! Great looking wood, to boot! Chuck



Thanks...took it up to 1000 and did a lot of hand sanding to smooth out the end grain areas.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ray D (Oct 13, 2017)

Very nice Lou. Beautiful finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 13, 2017)

Looks nicely turned and finished! If I had to say one thing about it that would be a smaller bottom on it. If I remember right the "rule" is one third the diameter for the base. It really helps that nice flowing curve many try to achieve.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 13, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Looks nicely turned and finished! If I had to say one thing about it that would be a smaller bottom on it. If I remember right the "rule" is one third the diameter for the base. It really helps that nice flowing curve many try to achieve.



Thanks...using the rule if thirds I tried to keep the bottom at 2/3 opting for a bigger base.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice bowl Lou...know whatcha mean about that pesky end grain!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Good looking bowl Lou... Love the bug holes! But, it might not hold soup real good!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice looking bowl, Lou. It looks like eucalyptus to me, except for the bug holes. 

Is the bottom dished towards the center, leaving the outer rim higher? If so, it sure doesn't show, just like the finish not showing. Did you use the TSS to remove the tenon?..... ...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice curve and great finish! If you're looking for C n Cs, like Cody said, the bottom should be smaller, if you're looking to make the best form. The bottom of a bowl can be quite small and still be very stable, give it a try next time BTW, what does TFX stand for?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 13, 2017)

Pretty work! I’m with the others on the smaller base... even taking it down to the size of the first detail ring would give it some lift.

The finish looks flawless... not an easy thing to accomplish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 13, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Nice curve and great finish! If you're looking for C n Cs, like Cody said, the bottom should be smaller, if you're looking to make the best form. The bottom of a bowl can be quite small and still be very stable, give it a try next time BTW, what does TFX stand for?



Thanks for the comments...I will give the small bottom a try. I have a small dish on the lathe now that has quite a small bottom and I was worried about stability so we will see how it comes out. 

BTW TFX stands for "Turning Effects"

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 13, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Nice looking bowl, Lou. It looks like eucalyptus to me, except for the bug holes. View attachment 135512Is the bottom dished towards the center, leaving the outer rim higher? If so, it sure doesn't show, just like the finish not showing. Did you use the TSS to remove the tenon?..... ...... Jerry (in Tucson)



Yes the bottom is dished even though it doesn't show...wonder if it is the camera angle. It could be Euc, there is a lot around. I didn't use the TSS on this one because I had turned and finished the bottom before I got it and had the bowl sitting waiting to be finished. I have some platter blanks that I plan on doing soon where I will use it. I will let you know how I liked it when I do.


----------



## David Hill (Oct 17, 2017)

@Nubsnstubs --an aside--I really like my TSS, very handy for my bigger projects. May do a demo at my club with it in the future hopefully get ya some sales.
Getting to where I use it all the time.

And Lou===great bowl!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 17, 2017)

Lou, I'm with others on wanting to see the bottom a bit smaller on this one. Great job sanding and finishing. 
The other thing that would help provide comments/critique is a good front on shot. Be sure to avoid distortion by being too close to object. I take most my pics with cell phone cam, and am back about 4 foot or so, then zoom in. Gives more realistic shape. Same for all views.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 17, 2017)

Lou, that looks perfect to me. I like big bottoms....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 27, 2017)

Smitty said:


> Great work, Lou. I have no idea what kind of wood that is; but, it is beautiful. It does remind me of pecan for some reason.


Worm wood


----------



## bamafatboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Very nice bowl and I really like the wood grain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLShooter (Aug 30, 2018)

Nice looking bowl Lou

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 29, 2018)

Really great job on the inside curve....no roughness in the end grain at all. Nicely shaped and beautifully finished.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 12, 2019)

Beautiful bowl. Like others have said, I really like how you finished it. The smooth glass finish is very nice. It's pretty wood too with the worm holes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 12, 2019)

Beautiful bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 15, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> I haven’t done too many bowls (3) so I recently applied the finish to this one. Mystery wood from club raffle finished with wipe on poly.
> 
> C and C welcomed.
> 
> ...


Looks great Lou!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 15, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Looks great Lou!



Thanks Sean


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 15, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Thanks Sean


You are most welcome


----------

